

Programming and Report Designer - Maximum Age: 40 - jamgraham
http://www.irantalent.com/home/Programming-and-Report-Designer-jobs-in-Tehran-Iran-6384.html

======
roomnoise
Expert Crystal Reports experience and under 40? That's a hell of a Venn
diagram.

------
davewasthere
When I lived in the middle east, this was common. Another, less palatable
phrase was 'must be western educated'. Which seemed to be shorthand for 'no
Indians or Pakistanis please'.

~~~
joe_the_user
I recall other parts of the Mid-East have something like a three or four
tiered system. Arab ruling class on top, Westerners below that, Indians and
third-world migrants below that and Palestinians and indigenous Arabs maybe
below that.

Iran seems like it would be different since I couldn't imagine they have many
Westerners at this point.

The whole thing sounds miserable. I know Saudi Arabia or Dubai have enough
money to pick and choose who they want but, again, Iran? Anyone know the
story?

------
malkia
Here is another one - ideal age: 20 - 30
[http://www.irantalent.com/home/Linux-Security-Expert-jobs-
in...](http://www.irantalent.com/home/Linux-Security-Expert-jobs-in-Tehran-
Iran-6168.html)

This one here - 30-38 - strange... really strange :)
[http://www.irantalent.com/home/C-Programmer-jobs-in-
Tehran-I...](http://www.irantalent.com/home/C-Programmer-jobs-in-Tehran-
Iran-6235.html)

~~~
whyaduck
"Working Hours: Sat - Wed 8:30 - 17:00, Thu 8:30 - 12:00" - I had to count
twice to confirm that they're scheduled 6 days a week. Is that common outside
the EU and North America?

~~~
unfocused
Yes, in Islamic countries:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Workweek_and_weekend#Thursday.E...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Workweek_and_weekend#Thursday.E2.80.93Friday_weekend)

------
davebees
Do you really want to be doing this when you're 50?

~~~
jamgraham
be nice to have the option.

------
ffk
I find it interesting that the job is posted in English. Do they conduct IT
business in English or are they specifically trying to recruit out of state
talent?

~~~
maxk42
Which programming language do you use that isn't based on English?

~~~
ffk
Reading through the FAQ, you must be fluent in Farsi and have a "reasonable"
command of English.

All the job postings are in English, presumably targeting a Farsi audience,
creating a filter for those who do not have a good command of English.
(Whether this is effective or not can be debated due online translators)

------
bimr
Umm... if you are over 40 in Iran than you are either the Shah or a foreign
diplomat [https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/fields/2177.html#ir)

~~~
GertG
Median age doesn't say much about the number of people over 40. Life
expectancy in iran is around 70 [1].

Also, the last shah was overthrown in 1979.

[1] <http://www.indexmundi.com/iran/life_expectancy_at_birth.html>

------
arbuge
Dang. Soon 40.

I guess I won't be able to take an entry-level programming job in Iran. No
point in bucket-listing that anymore...

------
heyrhett
I'm shocked, shocked, to learn that this level of discrimination exists in
Iran.

~~~
WalterSear
And stunned. Yeah, stunned.

------
jonmb
What is their perceived benefit of hiring young? They can pay less?

~~~
calciphus
Probably. Also, this is Iran. There are pretty heavy social and political
differences in the under-40 demographic that the employer may desire. For
example: perhaps they have female coworkers or managers out-of-country, which
is far less likely to be a problem with that age group.

------
sukuriant
For those that didn't catch it, this is in Iran, not in the United States.
They may have different customs there with regard to age. I am completely
ignornat on these details.

------
rgrieselhuber
They do this in Japan too.

------
jamgraham
ouch - first time I've seen max age on a job listing...

~~~
esrauch
It's not legal in the US, but looks like this is a job posting in Iran.

------
zafka
How disappointing for us old guys!!

~~~
njharman
Personally, not that put out that some crap* body shop in Iran doesn't want to
hire me. Really, I'll manage.

* feel justified in guessing they are crap based on job description and age restriction.

